# DirectTV App for iPad 3.0.2



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like a new build is out with some new goodies and some fixes. Perhaps some of the recent issues noted in this forum area are resolved.

Don "just opening the thread folks" Bolton


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The emphasis on VOD is interesting. In fact, the program doesn't remember I chose LiveTV and then closed / reopened to VOD selection.

And the sports section isn't showing the Panthers preseason game tonight.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

New version didn't solve my live streaming issue (only OOH channels available to stream, see related thread). Issue is sporadic, but 90% of the time it doesn't work. Issue is on iPad app only, all is working fine on iPhone app. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

We seem to have gained some traction on the problem or at least for several of us it seems to work. From the iPad app's settings menu logout and close the program. Upon reopening the app you will need to enter your password again but this seems to wake things up.

It seems the Out Of Home/In Home code branch can determine you are in home such that you can see and control your other connected equipment but the portion that sets your active streaming playlist still believes you are OOH. There may be a need for a wait instruction somewhere in the code so that this branch of the code is fed up to date information that it may be mot seeing now because that determination branch had not completed setting its status yet. (just guessing here but suspecting this part of the evaluation requires some handshake with the mothership and some alteration there has affected timing).

Anyhow from the app's settings menu logging out, program close (completely "flick to oblivion") and logging back in on restart seems to get things in the right order. (for some of us so far).

I have validated this in my realm on both an iPaid2 and an iPaid Air. I've yet to bring up the mini although I expect the same.

KUDOS TO THE TEAM HOWEVER! My GenieGo in home streaming issues with program lock ups is GONE! I have been able to stream programs on both the deuce and the air with zero problems now! I need some time to elapse before I can transfer licensing from the GG iPhone app on the mini to the iPad app but YEAH BABY! For me this is a BIG WIN!

Don "Happy that everything I now use works! workaround well that's not ideal but it will get fixed" Bolton


eileen22 said:


> New version didn't solve my live streaming issue (only OOH channels available to stream, see related thread). Issue is sporadic, but 90% of the time it doesn't work. Issue is on iPad app only, all is working fine on iPhone app.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Logging out, closing the app, and logging back in doesn't solve the problem for me. 95% of the time, the problem persists. The other 5%, I will get all of the live streaming channels when I log out, close the app, log back in (still no streaming), close the app again (not logging out), and then re-launch the app after a good bit of time elapses. This is unscientific, but there seems to be something about time passing after a log out and log in that temporarily fixes it for me. Of course, this makes it completely unusable in a real world application, since you can't live stream when you want to.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Good to hear additional data points. Not good as far as your using the device however.

Oddly, since I found a fix for my own issue it has held for subsequent uses. Even stranger is that my iPaid Mini never has manifested the issue only the deuce and the air have. I have been bringing the mini to the office this week so I will instantiate the program here at work and see what it does when back in home later.

Don "Hopefully the App team is watching here" Bolton


eileen22 said:


> Logging out, closing the app, and logging back in doesn't solve the problem for me. 95% of the time, the problem persists. The other 5%, I will get all of the live streaming channels when I log out, close the app, log back in (still no streaming), close the app again (not logging out), and then re-launch the app after a good bit of time elapses. This is unscientific, but there seems to be something about time passing after a log out and log in that temporarily fixes it for me. Of course, this makes it completely unusable in a real world application, since you can't live stream when you want to.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

For the entire preseason, Carolina Panthers games have been absent from SPORTS / NFL and even 'My Teams'.

(Don reminded me of the correct version, Thanks!)


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sunday's upcoming game for the Carolina Panthers is now listed but pulls the wrong Fox channel. . . WTLH ch 49, don't know where it is and says it may be blacked out!

Should be Ch 46 WJZY in Charlotte.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

The remote is still an issue. I have an H24 split off SD RF to an upstairs bedroom. For the remote I use the direcTV iPhone or iPad app. But changing channels causes a big annoying banner on the screen that says press and hold exit. Well on the app I pressed and held exit to the cows come home. Nothing. I rapid fire press exit like I'm playing some kind of video game. Nothing. You just have to wait it out.




Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Another issue, can't watch any music videos on fuse or mtv2 on demand. Blank pop up appears with spinning circle. I let it sit for 5 minutes and nothing.









Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

BUG on app found 

DirecTV® DAFI not displaying video properly on iOS8


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

There is an update now on the App Store that fixes the bug mentioned above.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

In case only the sticky is being monitored, I added a post to the current version of DAFI here . . .

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/214297-directv-app-for-ipad-v-3114-ios-8/#entry3301380


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

In case only the sticky is being monitored, I added a post to the current version of DAFI here . . . iPad Air2 can't find GG.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/215683-directtv-app-for-ipad-332/#entry3321539


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Another post of issue with current version

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/218482-directv-app-for-ipad-402-ios-84/#entry3372829


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

My iPad app was just updated. New logo and many new features, mostly in interface. I like it!


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

The new iPad app logo is b o r i n g!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Since this seems to be the only thread for the iPad version (previously known as DAFI) and we're now on 4.02.4. . .

When you select Playlist on DVR, it comes up with 'Recently Viewed' for a couple of minutes and then finally switches to the DVR playlist.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Anyone using V4.02 with GG? Is there a 30 sec skip?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

NR4P said:


> Anyone using V4.02 with GG? Is there a 30 sec skip?


No, that's why I still use the standalone iPhone client on my iPad.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

Do NOT update to 4.2.06. I made the horrible mistake this morning of doing just that in hopes that perhaps the newest version might see both the HR44 and HR24 on my network. The iPad app could only see the Genie even though the older GenieGo app can see both just fine.

Anyway, nothing but a headache ever since. After resetting the GenieGo, restarting the Genie 3 times, uninstalling and reinstalling the iPad app - twice -, and even restarting my router - twice -, the iPad app now not only won't see the GenieGo, it won't even connect to the Genie anymore. It keeps telling me that the Genie is set to block access to the playlist even though it's clearly set up correctly.

This all started, by the way, when after updating the app this morning, the app would no longer let me download prepared shows on the GenieGo to the iPad. It would recognize that there were shows that had been prepared, but pressing the download button would cause the iPad app to crash and close.

So now I have nothing that works.

Great.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

This is just weird. I'd try doing a full reset of your entire system maybe. Including routers and swim power inserter. All of it. Unplug it all. Then plug in the swim pi. Then after a while
Plug in each receiver. Then plug in the genie go. Then plug the router back in. Then any switches.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I updated with no problem.

However, wife's iPad Air hadn't updated and is caught in the login / password error since the change to ATT login.


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks. Perhaps I will do the entire system shutdown if I get a chance, but at least for now I'm back to where I was this morning. I now have the app running, and it can see the GG for streaming purposes both in and out of home. Not sure what I did other than to just walk away for a while.

However, it still completely crashes every time I try to download a prepared show to the iPad. And because I had deleted the app and reset the GG, I have lost everything that was already on there.

Maybe I'll try a complete wipe and restore of the iPad as well. If I get a chance.

On the other hand, does anyone know of a way to revert to the previous version of the iPad app?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mine updated automatically since I have auto updates ON. No issues, downloads shows just fine


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

zmancartfan said:


> On the other hand, does anyone know of a way to revert to the previous version of the iPad app?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


You would need to restore from an earlier back up


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wife's iPad finally logs in successfully today but the Sports module is missing from the home screen and is not in the list to add.


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

I did a wipe and restore of the iPad today. First time I've ever done that. It actually went fairly smoothly. I did an immediate restore from backup. Other than now having approximately 1,300 unread email messages, the iPad appears to be exactly the same as before I started. In general, I'm impressed.

The weirdest thing happened when I first opened the iPad app. It immediately connected to the GG and showed both playlists (HR44 and HR24). Hallelujah!!

Except that it then didn't recognize that any receivers were actually connected.

After a few minutes, though, it finally saw the HR44 as being connected, but all of the other receivers showed as non-existent.

And the HR24 playlist disappeared.

Oh well, I thought. At least I was back to where I started. So I started a process and download from the GG.

And the app crashed. Earlier this time. Not just when I hit the download button, but when I clicked the button to start processing the file.

So then I went back to the GG app. It won't see any DVRs at all. Nothing. Says there is no DVR content.

At this point I now no longer have any way of downloading anything to the iPad.

I'm tempted to do a wipe of the iPad and start completely over. But man, there are a lot of apps that fill up the 64gb. That would take a while, and I would lose a lot of saved data.

Is it possible that this is a router thing? Or is there any way to reset the DVRs and receivers back to complete default without losing recorded programs? (Note that did choose that option in each receiver a while back, but it didn't help). 

It's interesting, by the way, that out of home works flawlessly, and I can see and play both DVRs when I'm not home.

Thanks again.




Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Well I can't download to my iPad either, although the app does see all my receivers and their playlists.


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

Quick update - I deleted and reinstalled the GG app, and now I'm back in business. The iPad app still only sees one DVR and crashes every time I try to download a prepared show. But at least I've got something with the GG app. And I still wish I had never updated the app.

By the way does it mean something that the only device on my network that could find the GG without having to enter the serial number was my PC with the desktop software?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

gpg said:


> Well I can't download to my iPad either, although the app does see all my receivers and their playlists.


Does the app crash when you hit the download to iPad button?

And what version of iPad are you using? iPad 2 for me.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

zmancartfan said:


> Does the app crash when you hit the download to iPad button?
> And what version of iPad are you using? iPad 2 for me.
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I use an iPad 3 running iOS 8.3. Sometimes it crashes and sometimes it just sits there with the "waiting to download" message when I hit the download button. I guess we're the only two having a problem.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I can't live stream ESPN tonight to have the Eagles game on. It says live streaming is not available in my area. Is it because Verizon has rights to NFL on mobile screens?


----------



## rmonio (Apr 19, 2006)

I have to agree with zmancarfan. I have the same issue and posted about it separately.

The GenieGo app seems to work fine. But the iPad app dies completely when it needs to download a show to my iPad. It never did this before the app upgrade occurred.

I'm going to have to go back to the GenieGo app with the poor resolution until this gets fixed. NOT HAPPY.

-Bob



zmancartfan said:


> Thanks. Perhaps I will do the entire system shutdown if I get a chance, but at least for now I'm back to where I was this morning. I now have the app running, and it can see the GG for streaming purposes both in and out of home. Not sure what I did other than to just walk away for a while.
> 
> However, it still completely crashes every time I try to download a prepared show to the iPad. And because I had deleted the app and reset the GG, I have lost everything that was already on there.
> 
> ...


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

In case anyone is wondering, updating to iOS 9 doesn't fix the broken iPad app problem.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

In case anyone is wondering, updating to iOS 9 doesn't fix the broken iPad app problem.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## rmonio (Apr 19, 2006)

That is correct. This is an App issue.

-Bob


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

New app update posted today. Seems to have fixed the download problem (knock on wood). I was able to prepare and download an episode recorded last night to my iPad just fine this afternoon.




Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

zmancartfan said:


> New app update posted today. Seems to have fixed the download problem (knock on wood). I was able to prepare and download an episode recorded last night to my iPad just fine this afternoon.
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Same here. I'm leaving on a trip next week so I'm very happy Directv got the fix out!


----------



## rmonio (Apr 19, 2006)

Ah... Finally. I knew it had to be an App issue.

I'm trying it now and hope it works correctly. One thing I have noticed is that it still doesn't allow me to set the series downloads like the GenieGo app does.

Does anyone know how I can do that?

[keeping my fingers crossed]!

-Bob


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rmonio said:


> Ah... Finally. I knew it had to be an App issue.
> 
> I'm trying it now and hope it works correctly. One thing I have noticed is that it still doesn't allow me to set the series downloads like the GenieGo app does.
> 
> ...


You need to have at least 2 or more shows of the same program in order for the series option to show up


----------



## GregE (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello all,

I have an iPad 3 with iOS 9, I can't get programs to prepare using the DirecTV app. Previously was stuck on waiting to download, deleted the app and reinstalled and the 3 programs then did download. Playback is iffy (out of home without wifi connection), sometimes it works sometimes not. And if I have more than 1 episode of a series downloaded I can't play any of them, have to delete so there is only one episode on the app then I can watch it. Very frustrating as this is the only thing I'm really using the iPad for atm. Out of curiosity I tried the DirecTV app on an ancient android phone and it worked fine. But the screen is tiny and video was "jerky". I know no one has a solution as yet, just needed to vent a bit.


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

Does this app support the PIP of ios9


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

drew64 said:


> Does this app support the PIP of ios9


No, not yet


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

zmancartfan said:


> The weirdest thing happened when I first opened the iPad app. It immediately connected to the GG and showed both playlists (HR44 and HR24). Hallelujah!!
> 
> Except that it then didn't recognize that any receivers were actually connected.
> 
> ...


Sorry to quote an old post, but thought I'd put a period on the end of my issues in case it helps anyone or for future search purposes.

Anyway, I have had a constant problem with the DircTV app on the iPad wherein the app would only see one DVR and none of the other 5 receivers on the network. Turns out it was a router issue.

I updated from a Cisco/Linksys EA4200 v2 to a TP-Link Archer C3200 router a couple of days ago, and the iPad app now sees all DVRs and receivers every time I fire up the app. I don't know enough about the inner workings of routers to guess why it now works; I just know that it does.

Hope this helps someone.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

zmancartfan said:


> Sorry to quote an old post, but thought I'd put a period on the end of my issues in case it helps anyone or for future search purposes.
> 
> Anyway, I have had a constant problem with the DircTV app on the iPad wherein the app would only see one DVR and none of the other 5 receivers on the network. Turns out it was a router issue.
> 
> ...


Maybe the Cisco / Linksys needed a firmware update?


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

dennisj00 said:


> Maybe the Cisco / Linksys needed a firmware update?


Nope. Always at the latest firmware.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Mobile device apps have been updated to include local Fox and ABC stations. I see out local Fox station but not the ABC station.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Also now I have to agree to give up my previous opt out from advertising and even if I disable location services I allow AT&T to use cell tower locations to find me to deliver certain services also to allow Nielsons to use my usage for there "research" purposes.

So unless I allow them to use me and harass me with advertising I can't use the app any more. So I guess I have no privacy rights with AT&T. 

Bad enough that they want this abuse but ever since the beginning of this app - what they have as most recent is nothing anyone would ever watch in my house - not bad stuff just not what we watch. So they will be collecting the wrong information and then abusing me with that wrong information.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I use the app and don't get any abusing advertisements. Not sure which ones you are talking about. And you think they don't collect this info off your DVRs already?


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

The issue is that I have to retract any previous opt-out agreement.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Are locals channels available in this app?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

ABC, NBC and Fox are available if your local affiliate is owned by the network (so not available in St Louis), or you can stream it from your home if you have a Genie Go or a Mobile DVR enabled HR44 or HR54.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I live in a market without any network owned stations and I can stream live TV from ABC, CBS, and FOX. So it depends on the ownership contracts and many companies are allowing it.


----------

